# Cell Phone Signal issues



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

so, my first device....with 1.5 hrs of screen on time, about 30 mins of web time, and 6 hrs of idle time...I was at 20%(from 100%). I just got my replacement today, and I'm still at the 60% mark after 2.5 hrs of being idle.....and the battery was at 60% when I put it in. I know it only decreases in 10% increments but still...not even 10% in 2.5 hours......that's ovbiously way better than the other device. I can't imagine that I'd lose all 60% in less than an hr and a half of screen on time and 30 mins of internet useage.

That being said.....if you're experiencing EXTRA low battery life....try swapping devices...I thought maybe it was just a mental thing...but from what I'm seeing first hand....it actually makes a difference lol


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have both a standard battery and extended. I noticed a significant boost in battery life in standard over any other LTE device and extended I have had well over 1 day.


----------

